# 43840m 49060 + pyloric exclusion procedure



## maine4me (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a surgeon wants to bill for a pyloric exclusion in addition to a 43840 and 49060.  I do not see a code for the pyloric exclusion.  Any thoughts?


----------



## DJKelly (Oct 13, 2021)

Did you get an answer to this question?


----------

